# Dcc a DC kato heavy mikado



## MuadDib (Oct 15, 2016)

Is there any place in San Diego, CA that can make my n scale kato heavy Mikado into a dcc one?


----------



## powersteamguy1790 (Mar 26, 2012)

MuadDib said:


> Is there any place in San Diego, CA that can make my n scale kato heavy Mikado into a dcc one?



You can install a decoder in the Kato Mikado yourself, if you follow my tutorial on *Installing A Sound Decoder In The Kato Mikado.* This tutorial was published in the July-August Issue of N Scale Magazine. The cover of that issue of N Scale Magazine was a picture of my ATSF Kato Mikado on the "Original" JJJJ&E.

Follow carefully,the photo's and text and this decoder installation is easy.

https://powersteamguy1790snewjjje.blogspot.com/2012/09/installing-esu-lok-sound-decoder-in.html

Have fun with it.


----------



## silver69 (Dec 20, 2013)

I recently installed one in my Kato Mikado.
It wasn't too difficult.
Hardest part was disassembling the body.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*DCC install*



MuadDib said:


> Is there any place in San Diego, CA that can make my n scale kato heavy Mikado into a dcc one?


MuadDib:

You might want to check with Reeds Hobbies in La Mesa.
They are an all-train shop, and may do repairs/installs. I agree that doing it yourself is not that difficult, if you can solder well, and have some experience with working on N-scale equipment. There are steam sound decoders available from tsunami. Reeds carries them, along with small speakers that can fit in the tender. I use surplus laptop speakers from Murphy's electronics store on Johnson Ave. in El Cajon. These are a perfect fit for N-scale boxcars, dummy F-units, and steam loco tenders. They are also much cheaper than new speakers sold specifically for DCC sound. The sound quality of these little guys is excellent. I'm hard of hearing, and when I had installed a sound decoder in one of my Kato F-units, I had to have my ear very close to the loco to hear the sound. The "drop in" decoder had a tiny, and tinny sounding, speaker that fired straight up, and into the closed roof of the loco's shell. After mounting a laptop speaker, firing straight down at the track; in a dummy B-unit, I can hear the diesel sounds clearly from across the room. 
Reed's info: Owner---------Steve Bovee 
Street address-8039 La Mesa Blvd.
La Mesa, CA. 91942
Phone # ------(619) 464-1672
[email protected]

Good Luck;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

traction fan said:


> MuadDib:
> 
> You might want to check with Reeds Hobbies in La Mesa.
> They are an all-train shop, and may do repairs/installs. I agree that doing it yourself is not that difficult, if you can solder well, and have some experience with working on N-scale equipment. There are steam sound decoders available from tsunami. Reeds carries them, along with small speakers that can fit in the tender. I use surplus laptop speakers from Murphy's electronics store on Johnson Ave. in El Cajon. These are a perfect fit for N-scale boxcars, dummy F-units, and steam loco tenders. They are also much cheaper than new speakers sold specifically for DCC sound. The sound quality of these little guys is excellent. I'm hard of hearing, and when I had installed a sound decoder in one of my Kato F-units, I had to have my ear very close to the loco to hear the sound. The "drop in" decoder had a tiny, and tinny sounding, speaker that fired straight up, and into the closed roof of the loco's shell. After mounting a laptop speaker, firing straight down at the track; in a dummy B-unit, I can hear the diesel sounds clearly from across the room.
> ...


Found this posted on the Reeds Hobbies website under 'repairs'

"N and Z Scale: we do not have any one available to work on these at this time. This includes DCC decoder installations. We suggest you contact the San Diego Society of N Scale to see if one of their members can help."

heres the link to the N scale society: http://www.sdsons.org/


----------

